# New A6 owner



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Picked up this 2004 A6 the other day. Thought I'd get this forum going a bit.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (EK20)*

Dig it! I don't think you see many of those in white. Pretty! 
The owners manual doesn't mention it, but at night, the rear fogs can be used as anti-tailgater devices. Nobody seems to want to tailgate with those shining right in their eyes.


----------



## Spoolin' (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: New A6 owner (CALL AAA)*

god thats exactly what i want! im jealous!
how much?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (CALL AAA)*

looks great... turn your rear fogs off


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_Dig it! I don't think you see many of those in white. Pretty! 
The owners manual doesn't mention it, but at night, the rear fogs can be used as anti-tailgater devices. Nobody seems to want to tailgate with those shining right in their eyes.









Thanks! I was really wanting one in silver, but when this baby came along, I knew I had to have it.
I missed out on the S8 they had, and I'm pissed about that, but this A6 is newer.
Now that you mention it, when I have the rear fogs on I don't have many tailgaiters.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (Spoolin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin’* »_god thats exactly what i want! im jealous!
how much?

$21,500 OTD. I probably could have gotten a better deal, but the price isn't that bad. That's about what they were asking initially before TT & L.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks great... turn your rear fogs off
















NevAr!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (EK20)*

Nice find and congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_NevAr!









The two rear fog mod and driving with fogs on has been discussed many times...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3589780


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Nice find and congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks. I'm really enjoying her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_The two rear fog mod and driving with fogs on has been discussed many times...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3589780

I don't have the rear fogs on much. Only when it's really dark, or foggy out. It's been snowing a bit around here, so the extra visability is helpful.
EDIT: Both rear fog are OEM on the C5 A6.










_Modified by EK20 at 11:07 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_I don't have the rear fogs on much. Only when it's really dark, or foggy out. It's been snowing a bit around here, so the extra visability is helpful.

Darkness and snow are not rear fog conditions. Using rear fog(s) in these conditions significantly increases the risk of being rear ended because driver's can't see you well engineered brake lights. A good read to clarify common rear fog misconceptions.
http://www.garageboy.com/fahrt/fog.html
Did you see the Rear Dazzle video ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6actEtrOA78

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Both rear fog are OEM on the C5 A6.









To clarify, C5's and many other models shipped with *one* rear oem fog light. North American destined C5's shipped with single rear fog enabled on the driver side.
A PO has modded your car to include dual rear fogs and mis-use should now completely blind other drivers.
It's your car so enjoy... we just don't want to see a write off / rebuild thread after your mint C5 is needlessly rear ended


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*

how do yo turn those on?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Darkness and snow are not rear fog conditions. Using rear fog(s) in these conditions significantly increases the risk of being rear ended because driver's can't see you well engineered brake lights. A good read to clarify common rear fog misconceptions.
http://www.garageboy.com/fahrt/fog.html
Did you see the Rear Dazzle video ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6actEtrOA78
To clarify, C5's and many other models shipped with *one* rear oem fog light. North American destined C5's shipped with single rear fog enabled on the driver side.
A PO has modded your car to include dual rear fogs and mis-use should now completely blind other drivers.
It's your car so enjoy... we just don't want to see a write off / rebuild thread after your mint C5 is needlessly rear ended









Wow, thanks for the info. I had no idea duel rear fogs activated wasn't OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Wow, thanks for the info. I had no idea duel rear fogs activated wasn't OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Starting in '04, C5s had OEM dual rear fogs.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
Starting in '04, C5s had OEM dual rear fogs. 

C5's ended production in '04 for the NA market.
I have not seen build documentation that included oem dual rear fogs exclusively for the last year of C5 production. I stand corrected if this can be verified


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*

Cars here in Europe normally have only one rear fog light, so they won't be mistaken for brake lights. Usualy, it's on the driver's side only, but a few cars have a center mounted light, like the Mini or some Peugeots.
The rear fog lights should only be used when there is very poor visibility, and normally for highway use only. When you can't see the car's tailights that's 100-150 meters/yards in front of you, it is ok to turn on the rear fog lights, but be sure to turn them off again as soon as visibility is better.
Most cars these days have rear fog lights that will automatically turn off when the main light switch is turned off. The worst thing is older cars that don't have this feature, and also have the switch buried way down on the dashboard, out of sight for the driver. Owners if such cars often drive around with the rear fog light on for weeks, since last time they used it.


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: New A6 owner (PerL)*

Looks better than the pics that the dealer had up. I'd been somewhat eyeing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
C5's ended production in '04 for the NA market.
I have not seen build documentation that included oem dual rear fogs exclusively for the last year of C5 production. I stand corrected if this can be verified









clarification: C5 A5 ended 2004, EOP on the C5 allroad was 2005. Both 2004 and 2005 allroad C5's had dual rear fogs. My 04 allroad had dual rear fogs, my 2000 A6 had a single read fog.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm pretty good about turning mine off as soon as it's not froggy anymore. 
But for tailgaters, rear fogs bitches! In fact, those bulbs aren't quite enough. I was thinking of replacing the lights with lasers. A nice class 4 laser, which have been proven to prevent tailgating...and sight.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_Starting in '04, C5s had OEM dual rear fogs. 

Oh thank god I wasn't crazy the first time. I've seen a few driving around with them on, so I did assume they were stock.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (vento98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento98* »_Looks better than the pics that the dealer had up. I'd been somewhat eyeing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Haha, thanks. It was raining pretty hard so I rushed to get a few quick shots off before drowning.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*

EK20 - Very nice car... look after the maintenance and it'll go forever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_clarification: C5 A5 ended 2004, EOP on the C5 allroad was 2005. Both 2004 and 2005 allroad C5's had dual rear fogs. My 04 allroad had dual rear fogs, my 2000 A6 had a single read fog. 

It's a little unclear and I thought this was the C5 A6 S6 Forum.
Audiworld lists all C5 A6 models 2002 to 2004 as having two rear fogs and all earlier C5 A6 models as having one left rear fog.
In terms of functional rear fogs, this is incorrect unless my '02 C5 A6 is the only one that shipped with a broken right rear fog








http://www.audiworld.com/model/a6/content.shtml


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_EK20 - Very nice car... look after the maintenance and it'll go forever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I've caught myself giving it a little too much gas at times.








Aside from the turbos and timing belt, what other things should I keep an eye on?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (EK20)*

Suggest follow Audi Maintenance Schedule to stay on top of the basics such as changing brake fluid every two years, etc.
Clean coolant is pink and opaque. Brown and non see thru coolant is contaminated and needs replacing.
Occasionally check all gearboxes for oil leaks. I recently looked at an A6 Avant under 50K miles with three different gearbox oil leaks and owner was not aware of declining fluid levels.
Check your battery tray cowl area for debris plugged drains. Water can overflow thru ventilation system to flood passenger floor and potentially damage electronics under seat.
If your into doing maintenance yourself and don't have them already, consider purchasing Bentley and VAG-COM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Suggest follow Audi Maintenance Schedule to stay on top of the basics such as changing brake fluid every two years, etc.
Clean coolant is pink and opaque. Brown and non see thru coolant is contaminated and needs replacing.
Occasionally check all gearboxes for oil leaks. I recently looked at an A6 Avant under 50K miles with three different gearbox oil leaks and owner was not aware of declining fluid levels.
Check your battery tray cowl area for debris plugged drains. Water can overflow thru ventilation system to flood passenger floor and potentially damage electronics under seat.
If your into doing maintenance yourself and don't have them already, consider purchasing Bentley and VAG-COM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good thing I know people with a Vag Com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

GREAT looking car, congrats!
Take care of it, regular maintenance at a good indy shop, warm up and cool down periods... Upgrade DV and TBB. Do the 75k TB/WP service early if you mod it.
I don't know about other years but 04 have DUAL rear fog lights, not a mod.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (formulagigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_GREAT looking car, congrats!
Take care of it, regular maintenance at a good indy shop, warm up and cool down periods... Upgrade DV and TBB. Do the 75k TB/WP service early if you mod it.

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I really wanted silver (and almost scored a silver 2001 S8 for the same price) but when I came across this one, I just had to have it.

_Quote, originally posted by *formulagigi* »_I don't know about other years but 04 have DUAL rear fog lights, not a mod.

I noticed that too. Pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

